# my new toy "HOYT VECTRIX"



## Hoyt man (Jan 25, 2007)

finally got her the other day! wow what a sweet shootin bow.


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 25, 2007)

Jason,

That's sweet. Is she ready to practice some foam management  this weekend? 
lots of shoots going on this weekend...


Best of luck with her and hope you find many blood trails on the other end of it.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 25, 2007)

Told ya so...


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 25, 2007)

yes sir, shes just about ready. may hit oconee sunday.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 25, 2007)

you were correct brandon. shot the vulcan and a few of the bow techs and this one just felt the best to me. not the fastest but smoothest.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 25, 2007)

*3 different bows in three weeks?*

I'm gonna shoot your eyes out.... 
Good thing I got those clear nocks so you cant shoot at my arrows...

Nice bow........


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey mathewsman..

when hoyt man said it just felt the best.......

he must not have tried the drenalin...whatcha think?


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 25, 2007)

I got enough crap in my life why would I need  a mathews.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> I got enough crap in my life why would I need  a mathews.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 25, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> I'm gonna shoot your eyes out....
> Good thing I got those clear nocks so you cant shoot at my arrows...
> 
> Nice bow........



Im not worried, Ill be going for the 12 ring not the pine tree behind the target.  I know that will bring back memorys


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 25, 2007)

you see I kept the tag on it, just wanted to be like mini pearl... heeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaw


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 25, 2007)

Hoytman,

If you dont need any more crap in your life, you shouldn't have messed with the hoyt

H alf
O f
Y our
T rouble

Dr. Phil says to eliminate the trouble from your life...divorce your hoyt


----------



## pnome (Jan 25, 2007)

Details!

What do you have on the bow?  What are the specs?

Sweet looking.   I've got a big (to me) bonus coming to me soon. I've been thinking taking a little out of it for myself and buying a vectrix.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 25, 2007)

Been waiting on my dealer to get his in, I can`t wait to shoot the Vectrix XL, if it shoots the way I hope it will, it will be coming home with me.


----------



## wack em (Jan 25, 2007)

I purchased a Vectrix XL from outdoor traditions in dawsonville two weeks ago, but left it with them so they could put my winners choice string on when it came in, got the call on tues. from Ryan and he said that it was ready. Can't wait to go pick it up on sat.

Oh and by the way I shot the Drenalin and that thing felt like it was comming apart. I wouldn't even compare it to the Vectrix line. 

IMO mathews should can the slogan "Catch us if you can" b/c they're not only caught they have been passed!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 25, 2007)

As soon as Oakwood Sportsman Lodge gets a Vulcan in, I will making a trip with cash in hand!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jan 26, 2007)

pnome said:


> Details!
> 
> What do you have on the bow?  What are the specs?
> 
> Sweet looking.   I've got a big (to me) bonus coming to me soon. I've been thinking taking a little out of it for myself and buying a vectrix.



BIG BONUS I sure would like a new drenalin myself.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 26, 2007)

*Xactly....*



3darcher said:


> Hey mathewsman..
> 
> when hoyt man said it just felt the best.......
> 
> he must not have tried the drenalin...whatcha think?



He could have tried my old feathermax,and made the switch.he was scared to shoot them,he only shot the bowtechs and the Hoyts......

I like his bow though 

Hoyts most parallel limbs ever.... 


Sunday at Oconee(in my best golf announcers voice)

"Jason steps up to the pin with his newest split limbed offering from Hoyt,aims,settles in,panics briefly and flinches one off..........OOOOOOOOOOOOOhh...he's not gonna like that!!"


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 26, 2007)

you might not ever be the same.  what a sweet sweet shooting machine!


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 26, 2007)

I love it Mathewsman. Is he playing tug of war or shooting a bow?????


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 26, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> He could have tried my old feathermax,and made the switch.he was scared to shoot them,he only shot the bowtechs and the Hoyts......
> 
> I like his bow though
> 
> ...



you forgot I shot that thing you call a bow the week before when I got my razor tech. I would rather shoot a stick with some yarn tied as string rather than shoot that pile. heck it would probably be alot faster and alot more accurate.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 26, 2007)

*You shot what?*



Hoyt man said:


> you forgot I shot that thing  the week before



What thing?? Don't make me tell on you boy...... You shot what???


----------



## One-shot (Jan 26, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> As soon as Oakwood Sportsman Lodge gets a Vulcan in, I will making a trip with cash in hand!!



I'm waiting for them to get them too. I went when they had the Hoyt man there a few weeks ago and shot the Vectric and the Vulcan and I can't wait to get me a Vulcan!


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 28, 2007)

One-shot said:


> I'm waiting for them to get them too. I went when they had the Hoyt man there a few weeks ago and shot the Vectric and the Vulcan and I can't wait to get me a Vulcan!



did you think the vulcan was a smoother bow than the vectrix? I liked the vulcan but liked the other just a little bit more. Ill give up speed for comfort anyday


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 28, 2007)

One-shot said:


> I'm waiting for them to get them too. I went when they had the Hoyt man there a few weeks ago and shot the Vectric and the Vulcan and I can't wait to get me a Vulcan!



I did the same...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 29, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> did you think the vulcan was a smoother bow than the vectrix? I liked the vulcan but liked the other just a little bit more. Ill give up speed for comfort anyday



I liked the Vectrix just a hair better as well. But if you haven't shot the PSE XFORCE HF then you are jumping the gun...This bow was "off the chain" @ 346-350 fps and no hand shock. A real performer. I was very impressed

By the Way Hoytman..good choice there.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jason,

Looks like I will be looking to 12 point to get my Vulcan...Did they have a good many in stock when you were down there?


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 5, 2007)

Man, I wish I could afford one of them there High Dollar bows.


----------



## Hoyt man (Feb 6, 2007)

yes brandon they had a few the last time I was there. what happened? I thought you were going to mountain adventures to get yours


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> yes brandon they had a few the last time I was there. what happened? I thought you were going to mountain adventures to get yours



I was gonna get it at Oakwood sportsman Lodge but they're not gonna carry Hoyt this year.


----------



## Sixes (Feb 6, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> I was gonna get it at Oakwood sportsman Lodge but they're not gonna carry Hoyt this year.



You could drive to Canton, Mitch`s archery just got in a shipment of Vulcans and Vectrix, course he`s got one less Vectrix XL now


----------



## Cyberone (Feb 6, 2007)

If You wanted  a real bow should have got a Mathews Apex 7.  That is one sweet shooting bow.  I am ordering mine tomorrow from GCO in LaGrange.  Travis is ordering me Winners Choice strings for it in Blue and Orange.


----------



## Cyberone (Feb 6, 2007)

You guys looking for Hoyts give Travis (Big T) at GCO in LaGrange a call 706-882-1555.  They have plenty of Hoyts in stock.  

Hoyt man that is a good looking rig.  I love the my bow is better than yours thing.  All 3(Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech) of the big boys make great bows.


----------

